# pump flow rate versus implement flow requirement



## sqdqo (Jan 10, 2009)

If a hydraulic implement has a minimum flow requirement of 11 gpm, my tractors main pump is rated at 9.3 gpm and the power steering pump is rated at 2.8 gpm will the implement work? My tractor manual shows a total gpm flow rate of 12.1 gpm with both pumps added together. I assume that the steering pump cannot be figured into the implements requirement, is this correct?


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

I think you're right, the power steering is it's own system. I don't know for sure, but I think if the implement did work, it would be slow, underpowered, and would not be satisfactory. 
A few months ago I found a back-hoe, with the SSQA, for what I considered a good price. When I called around to make sure I could use it, the answer Was NO, the Kubota does not have enough flow to operate it properly.


----------



## Cannuck-elhead (Feb 25, 2009)

What your tractor is 'rated' at has little do with what it can actually produce.

Most of those figures are 'calculated' not measured, and even then in components not a complete tractor. They calculate the pump volume, multiply by RPM the tractor 'should' make at WOT and without any other plumbing or valves, etc.

In a real word situation, I'd be surprised if you got much more than half of what it's 'rated' to produce.


----------

